# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  أمــا اشــتـــقـــتــ!!! الحاصل على ذهبية حورس 2009

## اموووله

أما اشتقت؟؟

أما اشتاقت شفتاك لتذوبنى..بأحرفها؟؟

بتلك الاربعه أحرف التى أعشقها؟؟

ويدق قلبى بين ضلوعك على أوتارها

وتتناغم أهات شوقى وشوقك مع ألحانها

أما اشتقت لان ترددها؟؟...لان تعزفها؟؟..لان تغنيها؟؟

لان ننصهر سويا وتمزجنا معانيها



ومتى تنادى نصير كيانا واحدا يلبيها

وأة منها وأة منك وأة من الهوى

أة من ليل عاشق مشتاق ما ارتوى

اما اشتقت لان تترك أحرف الهوى تهمس إليا؟؟

اما اشتقت ... لسكنك الدافىء بين جفنيا؟؟

اما اشتقت .... لان تذوب بين يديا؟؟

ترتشف الحنان وتسقيك عينيا

ان كنت اشتقت فقد سرى الشوق منك لكل أوصالى

وان قلت اشتقت فليس الا الموت حبيبى يحول دون وصالى

فكم اشتقت إليك ولكل ما فيك

فنادينى حبيبى كلى يلبيك

----------


## YALLA_YAD

لا بجد عشر ع عشره يامل ومكنتش اعرف انك بتكبي شعر  بس بجد جامد   وياريت تكملي المسيره ونقري منك كمان وكمان
ا اخوكي
 احمد
cps

----------


## kethara

*[frame="2 60"]أختى الرقيقه أموله

لا تتوقفى عن الكتابة بل دعِ يراعك يسطر

بمدادك دوما نبض حسك الصادق مرة تلو الأخرى

لا تأسرى حرفك دعيه ينطلق يمتزج بحريه بنبضات

دقات بوحك غاليتى

فهنا تأثرنى ذائقة بها نقاء وصفاء 

بمرورى بين حسك

تموسقت مشاعرى لتعبر لكِ على سعادتها بأثير حرفك

تمنياتى لكِ دائما بالنجاح والسعادة



مع تحيتـــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## المهاجر2000

جميلة اوى كلماتك
واحساس عزب
ودفء المشاعر مسيطر 
على حروفك
دمتى ودام 
قلمك
تقبلى خالص تحياتى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الله عليك يا أموووله

كلمات رقيقه جداً حقاً مبدعه

أتمنالك كل التوفيق

تحياتى*

----------


## عزة نفس

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
يالا روعتك

اموله الرقيقه
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
ما أروعه احساسك

وما ادفأه شوقك 

وما أجملها وأكملها

ارق نسمات الحب 

مع قلبك الهامس بخفقاته

التي خطت ورسمت

أسمى معاني الحب

ولحنت معزوفة حالمه

ما ابدعها لم اجد من الكلمات

ما يفيكي حقك وحق جمال وكمال

ما استمتعت به روحي

سوى سلمت أناملك النازفة رقة وعذوبه

وسلمتي غاليتي

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## sm.sm

:love
[من قرأ كلماتك اعتقد انك رقيقه وعذبه الاحساس 
لكن من يعرفك يتأكد ان الرقه جزء بسيط من جمالك
بس الخواطر جاااااااااااااااامده قوي هستني اللي جايه عارفه 
انها جميله زيك ربنا يخليك وديما يمتعنا شعرك

----------


## mixmax

اختى امووووووووووله  اهداااااااااااااااااااااء ليكى  لاعجاب
ى باعمالكhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=POagpy7_zJ8

----------


## اموووله

[frame="7 80"]


> لا بجد عشر ع عشره يامل ومكنتش اعرف انك بتكبي شعر  بس بجد جامد   وياريت تكملي المسيره ونقري منك كمان وكمان
> ا اخوكي
>  احمد
> cps


الاخ الفاضل...احمد


اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مرورك الطيب بين صفحاتى

ودة شرف ليا ان الخواطر تكون عجبتك

فى انتظار اطلالتك دائما على صفحاتى

دمت بخير

تقبل تحيــــــــــتى




امووووله[/frame]

----------


## اموووله

رقيقه العزف دائــــــــما....قيثـــــــــارة

للحن اصوات ارق واروع واعذب حين تتناوله قيثارتك الشاديه

فلا تحرمى صفحاتى من ذلك العطر الذى ينساب فور قدومك إليها

تقبلى خالص شكـــــــرى واعجابـــــــى بتواصل حرفك الراقى

اموووله

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ أمولة..
بجد جميلة أوى أحساسها.. تسلم أيدك.. :f2: 
إشيتاقك مرهف ورقيق جداااااااااااا......دمت بخير..  ::

----------


## اموووله

> جميلة اوى كلماتك
> واحساس عزب
> ودفء المشاعر مسيطر 
> على حروفك
> دمتى ودام 
> قلمك
> تقبلى خالص تحياتى



الاخ الفاضل....المهاجر

دائما وابدا لا يستشعر الذوق والرقى الا ذويه

فاشكرك جزيل الشكر على مرورك الراقى على صفحاتى

واتمنى ان تنال اعمال المتواضعه دائما شرف اعجابك بها..

دمت بخير

تقبل خالص تحيتى وشكرى


اموووووله

----------


## اموووله

[frame="7 80"]


> *الله عليك يا أموووله
> 
> كلمات رقيقه جداً حقاً مبدعه
> 
> أتمنالك كل التوفيق
> 
> تحياتى*




الرقيقه....هايدى


اشكرك جزيل الشكر على رأيك الجميل فى كلماتى

اتمنى ان تنال دائما شرفى اعجابك ومرورك العطر بينها

دمتى بخير

تقبلى خالص تحيتى


امووووله[/frame]

----------


## اموووله

[frame="7 80"]رقيقه الحس ...عزة نفس

ماشعرت ان كلماتى بهذا الجمال الا حين غُمرت فى بحور احساسك

ولامست قيعان قلب انتى صاحبته...

رقيقتى ...احساسك العالى بالكلمات ليس الا بعضا مما يحويه قلبك

الخضم من مشاعر ورقه تستحق الانحناء والتقدير

سامحينى ان تلعثمت احرفى عجزا منها عن الترحيب بك

فتقبلى خالص تحيــــــــــــــتى وشكـــــــــــــــرى

ولا تحرمينى حضورك المشرف على صفحاتى

دمتى بخير

امووووله[/frame]

----------


## اموووله

[frame="15 80"]


> :love
> [من قرأ كلماتك اعتقد انك رقيقه وعذبه الاحساس 
> لكن من يعرفك يتأكد ان الرقه جزء بسيط من جمالك
> بس الخواطر جاااااااااااااااامده قوي هستني اللي جايه عارفه 
> انها جميله زيك ربنا يخليك وديما يمتعنا شعرك


الرقيقه...سمسم

مرحبا بكى اولا فى المنتدى ..وشرف لى ان تكون خاطرتى

اول مشاركه لك فى قاعات المنتدى

ولا يلمس الرقه ولا يستشعر الذوق الا من هم اهل له

اسمحى لى ان اعرب لكى عن سعادتى بملامسه كلماتى لقلب رقيق كقلبك

تقبلى خالص تحيتى 


دمتى بخير[/frame]

----------


## اموووله

[frame="7 80"]الاخ مكس ماكس


اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مرورك الكريم

اتمنى ان تنال اعمالى المتواضعه رضاك دائما

مرحبا بك على صفحاتى 

ازدادت بزيارتك تألقا...مع خالص شكرى

دمت بخير


اموووله[/frame]

----------


## اموووله

[frame="10 80"]


> العزيزة\ أمولة..
> بجد جميلة أوى أحساسها.. تسلم أيدك..
> إشيتاقك مرهف ورقيق جداااااااااااا......دمت بخير..


الرقيقه....سوما

ليست تلك هى المرة الاولى التى اتشرف بحضورك الالق على صفحاتى

فلا تحرمى ابدا صفحات الورد من ندى الصباح الذى يزيدها رونقا وجمالا

دمتى بخير وتقبلى خالص تحيتى

اموووله[/frame]

----------


## mind101

من لم يراك لم يلمح ذلك البريق في عينيك
تلك البسمة علي شفتيك 
الحمرة في وجنتيك 
تمسين القلب من أول نظرة , تضفي رقتك لمسة كالسحر علي الأجواء ,من يقرأ لك دون ان يعرفك او يراك 
تمسين اعماق كيانة, ومن يعرفك احس كأنك تخطي بقلمك علي صفحات مشاعرة 
بمجرد قراءة سطور ابداعك احسست بقلبي يرجف بين ضلوعي استعدت مشاعر دفينة لمست حروفك احلي الذكريات 
تمنياتي بدوام الإبداع والتوفيق

----------


## اموووله

[frame="12 80"]ألاخ الفاضل....mind

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجاملاتك العطرة وعلى حضورك الراقى على اوراقى

وما صحى مشاعرك الدفينه الا رقة قلبك وسمو مشاعرك..

واحساسك العالى بالكلمات..اتمنى ان تكون كلماتى دائما عند حسن ظنك

والا تحرمنى شرف مرورك بين صفحاتى...
مع خالص تحيتى....اموله
[/frame]

----------


## mind101

[frame="13 80"]خالص تحياتي لأرق احساس وأجمل مهندسة 
 :f2: [/frame]

----------


## المعتاد

احساس ومشاعر قويه في هذه المشاركه

تحياتي الخالصه

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## رحمة



----------


## مصطفى سلام

كلمات عذبة تعبر عن أحاسيس رقيقة
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا أمولة فوزك فى مسابقة حورس
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## a_leader

ألف مبروك اختى  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

مبروك اموولة

----------


## فراشة

ألف مبروك الجايزه

أمووله



إن شاءالله تبقى اديبه كبيره



ربنا يوفقك دايما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## قلب مصر

ألف مبروك يا أمولة حصولك على الوسام الذهبي وإن شاء الله من تميز لتميز
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



مبارك عليكى أمولة ذهبية حورس أبناء مصر 2009

وإن شاء الله دايما فى تقدم وإبداع مستمر ...*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## nour2005

إبنتي الغالية 

اموووله



مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم

----------


## mind101

:f2: 
الغالية امولة صاحبة الذوق الرفيع والكلمات المؤثرة

مبروك عليكي 

تستحقينها عن جدارة
الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى الفاضلة أمولة
بارك الله فيكِ

*

----------


## اموووله

اخوانى الاعزاء.....

ليت هناك فى اللغه كلمات شكر تسعى ما بداخلى من شكر واحترام وتقدير 

لكل من كتب لى وشرف صفحاتى بقدومه إليها ...فقط سامحونى على الغيبة

التى بالطبع كانت خارج ارادتى....مدينه لكم جميعا بالشكر...

تقبلوا خالص تحياتى وفائق احترامى وتقديرى

وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى

اموووله

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

الف مبروك امولة على الذهبية
ومن نجاح الى نجاح بأذن الله

----------

